# Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage



## Ion (7. Oktober 2012)

*Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

_Die Abhängigkeit vom PC hinterlässt ähnliche Spuren im Gehirn wie Drogen und Alkohol

In jüngster Zeit melden sich mehr und mehr PC-Süchtige oder deren Angehörige in den Suchtberatungsstellen. Geschätzte zehn Prozent können ohne ihren PC kein erfülltes Leben mehr führen. Eine bedenkliche Entwicklung, finden Fachleute, denn Computerspiel, Internet oder Chat wirken auf das menschliche Gehirn ganz ähnlich wie Drogen. Zudem münden sie häufig auf direktem Weg in die soziale Isolation.


Es gibt kein "Hallo", keinen kurzen Blick zwischen der Mutter und ihrem Sohn. Er verschwindet in seinem Zimmer, schließt die Tür, fährt den PC hoch. Spielen und abschalten, denkt er. Sie hadert mit sich. Hineingehen und reden – oder schweigen und gewähren lassen? Ist ihr Sohn süchtig, oder spielt er einfach nur gerne? Eine Frage, die viele Angehörige plagt. Eine einfache Antwort können auch Wissenschaftler nicht geben. Denn nicht alleine die Dauer des PC-Spielens oder Chattens entscheidet über eine Abhängigkeit. Erst wenn der Computer täglich dafür herhalten muss, dem Ärger Luft zu machen und Stress zu verarbeiten, besteht eine Sucht. Den Betroffenen peinigt ein unstillbares Verlangen nach dem PC._ [...] Quelle


Ich wollte mal herausfinden wie lange ihr im Durchschnitt am Tag am Pc sitzt.
Ab wann kann man eurer Meinung von einer Sucht sprechen?
Seit ihr abhängig vom Pc oder sitzt ihr nur davor weil ihr einfach nichts besseres zutun habt?
Was sind eure Gründe für- und gegen den Pc-Gebrauch?
Wenn ihr zurückblickt, hättet ihr lieber die Zeit für was anderes genutzt?
Wem ist das Vl schon lieber als das Rl?


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Ich würde behaupten dass diese Zahl eher davon kommt dass sie ohne ihr soziales Netzwerk nicht mehr leben können und du brauchst halt einen PC um das nutzen zu können.
Daher würde ich sagen dass sie zwar abhängig sind vom PC aber eher aus technischer Sicht. Wichtiger ist es dass sie von den sozialen Netzwerken wegkommen und wieder auf die Straße gehen.


----------



## beren2707 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

[x] Ich sitze Berufsbedingt viel am PC, bin daher auf ihn angewiesen.

Als Student kann ich ohne PC nicht mehr. Sämtliche Anmeldungen für Kurse, Notenverbuchungen und sogar mancher Kurs selbst findet mittlerweile nur noch in virtuellen Räumen statt, eLearning wird betrieben, Hausaufgaben (!) müssen online ausgefüllt und hochgeladen werden etc. Nebenbei ist die Recherche über OPAC etc. sehr praktisch, um in der Bibliothek geeignete Literatur schneller zu finden. Natürlich müssen häufiger auch aufwendigere Referate und auch diverse Seminararbeiten angefertigt werden; dafür ist ein PC unerlässlich. Ansonsten nutze ich meinen Computer für Videoschnitt mehr als fürs Spielen und bin in keinem der sogenannten "Social Networks" angemeldet. Meine anderen Hobbys (Jagd, Photographie, Sport etc.) sowie Freunde und besonders die Familie sind mir wichtiger als mein Rechenknecht, der in erster Linie mir dienen soll, nicht ich ihm.

Nachtrag: Wobei ich feststellen muss, dass die Kommunikation zu den Freunden mehr und mehr einbricht, da diese sich nur noch auf facebook und Co. bewegen und es offensichtlich verlernt haben, in anderen Formen mit mir oder anderen Leuten zu kommunizieren. Als Student wird man zunehmend ausgegrenzt, wenn man weder bei facebook angemeldet ist noch ein Smartphone besitzt. Daher bin ich innerhalb meiner Mitstudenten etwas isolierter, da ich aufgrund dessen nicht "dazugehöre" und manche Informationen einfach nicht bekomme, da viel an Austausch nur noch über facebook läuft. Aber diesen "Preis" bin ich gerne bereit zu zahlen.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

[x] Keine der in der Umfrage vorkommenden Antworten entspricht irgendetwas das bei mir zutreffen würde.

Allein die ANtwortmöglichkeiten sind teils so klischeüberladen, sorry, von der Umfrage halte ich absolut nichts.
Würdest du es herausfinden wollen, dann würdest du in einzelne Stundenabschnitte gliedern. 0-2, 2-4, 4-6, 6-8, usw.
Aber solche Auswahlmöglichkeiten "Ich sitze solange am PC bis ich auf der Tastatur einschlafe!" sind einfach nur


----------



## Thallassa (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> [x] Keine der in der Umfrage vorkommenden Antworten entspricht irgendetwas das bei mir zutreffen würde.



Ich finde die Umfrage schon so gestaltet, dass jede Antwort entweder nach schlechter Entschuldigung oder nach Suchtgeständnis klingt.

Ich verbring schon locker mal 12 Stunden vor dem PC, z.B. an einem dreckigen Sonntag mit ekelhaftem Wetter, an anderen Tagen eben gar nicht oder mal ein Stündchen. Allerdings läuft der PC immer, wenn ich daheim bin, oder sobald ich wach bin, da er meine "Stereoanlage" ist - Ich bin allerdings nicht auf den PC als solches unbedingt angewiesen. Andere lesen Bücher, ich hock eben vor dem Bildschirm, wenn man mir etwas Besseres zu tun gibt, als am PC zu hocken, mach ich mit Freuden das Bessere -> Bar, Freunde Treffen, Outdoor-Aktivitäten, Sport etc.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

[x] _3-4 Stunden am Tag müssen es schon sein, aber süchtig?_ 
Es entspricht in etwa der Zeit die ich dovor verbringe aber es nicht sein müssen. Es gab schon Zeiten da hatte ich deutlich mehr Zeit davor verbracht und teilweise gezockt bis ich um eine Laterne herumschauen konnte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich habe trotzdem meine persönlichen sozialen Kontakte und würde meine Freunde und Co eher im Angesicht gegenüber sitzen anstatt auf I Net, Telefon und Co zurückzugreifen. Wäre es auch eine Sucht wenn ich diese aufgeführte Zeit mit der Flimmerkiste, Musik und Bücher verbringe?


----------



## sfc (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Ich hocke dauernd am Rechner. Wegen Studium, Arbeit - aber auch so. Solange einer in meiner Nähe ist, geh ich auch dran. Wenn nicht, eben nicht und dann vermisse ich ihn auch nicht. Das ist ein Grund, warum ich kein Smartphone besitze. Hätte ich eins, würde ich auch unterwegs oder bei Freunden ins Netz gehen. Das nervt mich schon bei anderen, dass man nicht mal mehr ein Bierchen trinken kann, ohne dass die ständig an dem Kackdingen am Wischen sind.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Oktober 2012)

Also bei mir ist es etwas differenzierter, als ich mit den Abstimmungspunkten zum Ausdruck bringen könnte.

Zunächst mal habe ich beruflich viel am PC zu tun.
Privat verbringe ich meistens dann viel Zeit am PC, wenn ich ein Game habe was mich fesselt, was aber im Moment nicht der Fall ist. Im Moment staubt mein Gaming PC also vor sich hin. Da schwankt die Nutzung halt sehr stark.
Die meiste Zeit verbringe ich privat aber am Tablet. Surfen und E-Mails schreiben gemütlich auf der Couch. Posten bei PCGHX ebenfalls (so wie auch jetzt). Das iPad hat diesbezüglich den PC für mich größtenteils abgelöst.

Aber süchtig bin ich nicht. 
Ich kann auch ohne


----------



## Ion (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Allein die ANtwortmöglichkeiten sind teils so klischeüberladen, sorry, von der Umfrage halte ich absolut nichts.


 
Das ist auch ein wenig mit Absicht so geschrieben. Ich z. B. halte nichts davon und denke das ein PC gar nicht süchtig machen kann. Aber mich interessiert hier einfach mal die allgemeine Meinung von den anderen.
Einfache Stundenabschnitte waren mir ehrlich gesagt zu langweilig 
Wer die Umfrage für nicht sinnvoll hält, muss ja nicht mit machen. Zwinge hier niemand dazu 


Nur ich finde die Frage nach Sucht in Zeiten von Facebook berechtigt, habe dies mit Absicht aber im Startpost nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Bis zu 8 Stunden, jedoch insgesamt  Außerdem hab ich noch die Zeit am Smartphone dazugezählt, da da auch ne ordentliche Zahl rauskommt, wenn man Abends mit ein paar Freunden zu Hause chillt und dabei etwas bei FB und Co. rumstöbert 
Süchtig aufkeinenfall, dazu müssten noch wesentlich mehr Faktoren dazukommen 

Wer kann "Süchtig" eig. genau definieren? Definiert man Süchtig nur über Zahlen? Ich kenne viele die das machen 

Süchtig ist für mich erst einer, der mit der realen Welt nicht mehr zurechtkommt, der seine sozialen Kontakte immer weiter zurückschraubt und nur noch Augen für die eine bestimmte Sache hat. 

Vor 2/3 Jahren hab ich richtig viel gezockt, bei XFire kam ich irgendwann auf 1500 Stunden (Im Vergleich zu anderen aber noch sehr wenig ) insgesamt, aber auch da habe ich mich nicht als "Süchtig" eingestuft  Mein Soziales Umfeld hat nicht darunter gelitten, meine Noten auch nicht  , gut im Vergleich zu heute, hab ich wohl etwas weniger Zeit mit Freunden verbracht, nicht jeden Tag wie heute 
Einzig was mir positiv aufgefallen ist, als ich aufgehört habe online zu spielen usw., ich konnte mich nach und nach besser Artikulieren, Sätze mit "ääääh..... " am Anfang des Satzes, sind immer weniger geworden  Ich glaube ja, das es daran lag, das ich beim Shooter Spielen halt eben länger gebraucht habe um Fragen zu Verarbeiten  Geht halt nicht so schnell, wenn man in nem ESL Match ist, vor sich 2 Gegner hat die einen abschiessen wollen und dein Kumpel dich fragt: "Was hast du den heut so gegessen?" zum Beispiel  

Wenn ich mich so zurückerinnere: Die Zeit als ich noch viel online gespielt habe, war toll, sie aber mit Heute eintauschen? *Auf keinen fall!*  


LG Seeefe


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Ich spiele am PC, ich kommuniziere am PC, ich informiere mich am PC, ich kaufe am PC ein, ich arbeite am PC - und das ganze durchaus auch mal mehr als 10 Stunden am Tag (Der Backlight-Anzeige meines Monitors zu Folge komme ich im Schnitt auf knapp 8h pro Tag, seitdem er gekauft wurde). Man könnte also durchaus sagen, dass ich auf den PC angewiesen bin.
Aber süchtig? Ich kann nicht berichten, dass ich Entzugserscheinungen bekomme, wenn ich mal 2-3 Wochen gänzlich ohne Elektronik bin. Nur möchte ich dann keine aktuellen Informationen nötig haben, nicht arbeiten müssen, und Kommunikation und Freizeitunterhaltung in Form "mit einem Buch neben meiner Freundin am Strand liegen" erledigen können. (Entzugserscheinungen nach "warmer, sonniger Strand" wären dagegen möglich. Jedenfalls habe ich, seit meiner Rückkehr nach Norddeutschland, manchmal so ein komisches Zittern - das umso häufiger zu werden scheint, je rarer sich die Sonne macht  )


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Ich bin PC-süchtig. Freizeitmäßig sitze ich bestimmt 3 Stunden am Tag am PC, manchmal auch viel länger.

Wie immer macht die Dosis das Gift. Man darf durchaus Laster haben, sei es in Form von PC, Kaffee oder Zigaretten. Man darf es halt nicht übertreiben. Aber ein PC ist halt einfach ne geile Sache, weil man sovieles machen kann. Man kann Spiele spielen, Filme gucken, sich weiterbilden, diskutieren, einkaufen uvm. Ist halt verlockend. 

Lust auf einen Gedankensprung? Im Film Oldboy ist ein Mann 15 Jahre in einem Raum eigesperrt und hat nur einen Fernseher. Er sagt: 

_„Der Fernseher ist beides: Uhr und Kalender, er ist deine Schule,  dein Zuhause, deine Religion, dein Freund und… er ist auch deine  Geliebte.“_


----------



## Ifosil (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Sitze so oft ich kann vorm Rechner, wenn ich mal 3 Tage nicht kann hab ich schon eine Art von Entzug  Ja ich bin sicherlich etwas süchtig.


----------



## Uziflator (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Ich höre Musik, arbeite, spiele, gucke Serien und Filme, surfen usw. alles am PC


----------



## Speed4Fun (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Muss man mit Katheter und künstlicher Ernährung dann gar nicht mehr vom PC weg?


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Muss man mit Katheter und künstlicher Ernährung dann gar nicht mehr vom PC weg?


 
Du hast den künstlichen Darmausgang vergessen.


----------



## Jolly91 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Ich mach mal auf Klugscheiß. 



Ion schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich wollte mal herausfinden wie lange ihr im Durchschnitt am Tag am Pc sitzt.
> 
> ...


----------



## robbe (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Mein Rechner läuft eigentlich immer, wenn ich zuhause bin. Das hängt einfach damit zusammen, das ich quasi alles am Rechner mache. Musik hören, Filme/Youtube Videos gucken, Informationen einholen, gelegentlich zocken, Zeug kaufen, usw...

Trotzdem würd ich mich defintiv nicht als süchtig bezeichnen, da ich auch locker mal mehrere Wochen ohne PC kann, z.B. im Urlaub. Und wenn meine Freunde was mit mir unternehmen wollen, bin ich immer am Start.


----------



## Low (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

[X] Ich sitze Berufsbedingt viel am PC, bin daher auf ihn angewiesen (bzw. Studium)
[X] Wenn es möglich ist, sitze ich bis zu 8 Stunden vor dem PC (Also ich komme in der Woche durch die berufliche und private Nutzung auf 8 Stunden)


----------



## Falk (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

[x] bin nicht PC-Süchtig, benutze auch einen Mac *scnr*

Ernsthaft: Berufsbedingt sitze ich eh den ganzen Tag am Rechner, privat wird dann noch gezockt - allerdings leidet darunter mein soziales Umfeld nicht, das würde eher leiden wenn ich kein Geld mehr verdienen würde. Allerdings gehe ich auch Offline-Hobbys nach und habe keine Probleme in der wirklichen Welt...das ist der Vorteil, wenn man das Hobby zu Beruf macht.

Bedenklich finde ich es aber dennoch, wenn Leute wirklich nichts produktives machen. Ich denke das macht den Unterschied: ist man produktiv oder chattet man nur.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

[x] _Ich sitze Berufsbedingt viel am PC, bin daher auf ihn angewiesen

_Der Beruf bringt es eben mit sich, das man viel Zeit am PC verbringt. Zuhause hab ich oftmals dann gar keine Lust, den PC überhaupt an zuschalten.
Wenn ich mal wirklich aktiv spiele, dann meistens ein paar Stunden am WE.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Süchtig bin ich nicht aber was solln ich sonst tun?
lebe in nen Dorf hab kein Geld

Blöde Situation die ich habe
im übrigen meine Medienzentrale
musik Film Spiel  Forum news und fernsehen. alternativen?
gibt mir Geld, oder PC Zusammenbau Aufträge die bezahlt sind.


----------



## Brez$$z (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Im Winter hock ich definitiv länger am PC als im Sommer, aber ich kann 
auch gut und gerne tage lang drauf verzichten. Ich spiel ja nich viel zur zeit
ich bastel lieber am PC ect.


----------



## Supeq (17. Oktober 2012)

8 Stunden Arbeit + die Zeit zu Hause, das können mal 6 aber auch 0 Stunden sein...
Ja klar, ist irgendwo ne Sucht aber eine Sucht ist erst schlimm wenn man sein sonstiges Leben für die Sucht vernachlässigt, arbeitslos und/oder krank davon wird.
Gleiches gilt für andere Aktivitäten die Spaß machen , wie Sex, Essen, Feiern .... jeder soviel wie er will solange es nicht schadet, das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Paulpanzer (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## True Monkey (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

[x] _Ich sitze Berufsbedingt viel am PC, bin daher auf ihn angewiesen....x2_

_In meinen Hauptjob bin ich auf einen Rechner angewiesen da unser Sudhaus/Füllerei vollautomatisiert ist._
_Da ich als Nebenjob in einen PC Shop arbeite logischerweise da auch_
_Und da mein Hobby benchen ist geht er zuhause so weiter._

_aber zocken spar ich mir dann doch da ich auch noch eine Family habe _


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Wenn du ein Fass mit LN² siehst und das Sabbern bekommst weißt du dass du süchtig bist.


----------



## Koyote (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

[x]_Ich sitze solange am PC bis ich auf der Tastatur einschlafe!

_Aber als süchtig würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Ich erledige erst das nötigste meiner Pflichten und dann setze ich mich eben an den PC, bis ich müde bin. An der Tastatur einschlafen ist zwar vill. etwas übertrieben, das ist mir bisher nur ca. 11 mal passiert, ich bekomme mich dann meistens noch ins Bett, bin dann aber auch sofort weg.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (19. Oktober 2012)

Jenachdem wie man das für sich definieren will. Sucht hört sich oft zu negativ an. Es gibt ja auch positive sucht. Dazu zähle ich Hobbies. Denn alles was man regelmäßig mach, ist für mich sucht. Ob man regelmäßig zum Fussball oder in die FitnessBude geht oder raucht, wenn man es mal nicht weiter machen kann fehlt es einem.

Im schnitt liegt man ja mehr als 8std im bett. Dann arbeitet man 8 std. Bis man erstmal auf der Arbeit ist u wieder zurück vergeht ja such Zeit, so, wenn man dann noch nahrungsaufnahme, telefonieren, toilettengänge usw usw dazu rechnet, also alles was man zum Leben so braucht (einkaufen usw) dann bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit vom Tag übrig für sein Hobby...der Rest geht dann ja eh meist für die Familie,Freunde drauf....da ich aber die wenigen std Zeit die ich für mich habe nicht einfach rum hocke, sondern für mein Hobby nutze, könnte man sagen ich bin süchtig.


----------



## Deimos (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Berufsbedingt sitze ich 8 bis x Stunden pro Tag vor dem PC.

Gleichzeitig ist es zu Hause der Ort, wo ich abschalten kann. Zu Hause vorm PC zu sitzen ist für mich Entspannung, ich kann ein wenig tüfteln, basteln oder einfach nur zocken. Je nach dem können da durchaus einige Stunden zusammenkommen.

Wenn der PC ein Substitut für ein gesundes Sozialleben ist (wie man das auch immer definieren möchte), kann es durchaus sein, dass sich das zum Problem entwickelt.
In meinem Fall ist es die Flucht vor einem gesunden Sozialleben.


----------



## ct5010 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Ich wollte das 2. klicken hab aber aus Versehen das 1. angekreuzt -.-


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Naja die Antwortmöglichkeiten gefallen mir schon mal nicht.

_3-4 Stunden am Tag *müssen *es schon sein, aber süchtig?_

Was soll dieses müssen? Ich sitzte Berfusbedingt schon schonmal 8 Stunden am Tag vor der Kiste, zuhause check ich dann halt Mails und Spiele BF3 zur Entspannung und co. Aber von müssen ist da keine Rede, gibt auch Tage wo ich einfach zu kaputt bin oder ich 0 Bock hab am PC zu hocken. Dann nutzte ich die Zeit anders.


----------



## DerpDerpington (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Jeden Tag 8 Stunden im Geschäft und dann eigentlich bis ich zu Hause ins Bett gehe. Rein zeittechnisch gesehen würde man bestimmt von einer Sucht sprechen. Aber theoretisch ist mir auch oft langweilig, und ich würde gern was unternehmen. Da sitze ich dann nur gezwungenermaßen dran.
Tja, so ist das, wenn man 500km von der Heimat wegzieht und niemanden in der Gegend kennt


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Ich wollte mal herausfinden wie lange ihr im Durchschnitt am Tag am Pc sitzt.
 >Unter der Woche schulbedingt meist nicht so lang, aber doch schon 3-4h.
Ab wann kann man eurer Meinung von einer Sucht sprechen?
 >Wenn der Betroffene vor dem PC nicht mehr ansprechbar ist, seine beruflichen/schulischen Pflichten gröbst vernachlässigt, kaum noch schläft und vorallem wenn der Betroffene bei 2-4 Wochen ohne PC (z.B. im Urlaub) Entzugserscheinungen zeigt.
Seit ihr abhängig vom Pc oder sitzt ihr nur davor weil ihr einfach nichts besseres zutun habt?
 >Bei mir ist es meist so, dass ich nach Hause komme, was esse und dann den PC anmache und mithilfe von Youtube oder Musik von der Schule runterkomme, dann meist meine Pflichten erledige und dann zocke, insofern nichts anderes ansteht. Auch zocke ich nur in einem Bruchteil meiner PC-Zeit, sondern informiere mich eher über neue Hardware oder bin in Foren wie diesen unterwegs. Oder was auch viel Zeit einnimmt, ist das Erlernen neuer Fähigkeiten im Bereich Bildbearbeitung und 3D-Modellierung oder das Planen meines
Was sind eure Gründe für- und gegen den Pc-Gebrauch?
 >Man kann mit dem PC sehr viel machen, aber ausserhalb von konstruktivem Gebrauch in Job, etc. ist es eine reine Freizeitbeschäftigung, bzw. ein Hobby. Dagegen spricht, dass man sich sehr leicht darin verlieren kann.
Wenn ihr zurückblickt, hättet ihr lieber die Zeit für was anderes genutzt?
 >Nein, da ich nur am PC bin, wenn ich nichts Besseres zu tun habe.
Wem ist das Vl schon lieber als das Rl?
 >RL ftw ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*



Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Jenachdem wie man das für sich definieren will. Sucht hört sich oft zu negativ an. Es gibt ja auch positive sucht. Dazu zähle ich Hobbies. Denn alles was man regelmäßig mach, ist für mich sucht. Ob man regelmäßig zum Fussball oder in die FitnessBude geht oder raucht, wenn man es mal nicht weiter machen kann fehlt es einem.



Die Frage ist, ob das Fehlen Auswirkungen hat, also z.B. eine deutliche Einschränkung der Lebensqualität darstellt oder gar Entzugserscheinungen mit sich bringt (auch psychisch - z.B. wenn man sich gegenüber Mitmenschen aggressiver Verhält, wenn man seine Launen nicht mehr beim Sport oder Zocken abbaut). Ich fände es z.B. nicht prall, wenn ich meinen Sport aufgeben müsste - aber ich könnte es emotional durchaus kompensieren (z.B. durch lesen. Oder durch PC-Spiele  ). D.h. es ist für mich "nur" eine Freizeitbeschäftigung die ich gerne (und relativ regelmäßig) mache, aber es ist nichts, was unverzichtbar ist.


----------



## r34ln00b (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

eher nicht.. ;D , täglich zwischen 0 und 2h am pc.. spielen eigentlich gar nicht, höre hier und dort bissel musik und schaue im web herum.

in der woche bin ich vllt. 8h am pc.


----------



## Koyote (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*



LiKe-A-Ph03NiX schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal herausfinden wie lange ihr im Durchschnitt am Tag am Pc sitzt.
> >Unter der Woche schulbedingt meist nicht so lang, aber doch schon 3-4h.
> Ab wann kann man eurer Meinung von einer Sucht sprechen?
> >Wenn der Betroffene vor dem PC nicht mehr ansprechbar ist, seine beruflichen/schulischen Pflichten gröbst vernachlässigt, kaum noch schläft und vorallem wenn der Betroffene bei 2-4 Wochen ohne PC (z.B. im Urlaub) Entzugserscheinungen zeigt.
> ...



Also ich bin eig. so unter der Woche während der Schulzeit 7-9 Stunden am PC. Davon zocken vill. 6 Stunden.
Am Wochenende während der Schulzeit beschränke ich mich eig. auf 12 Stunden schlaf (Also meistend FR-SA durchmachen, Sa-So 5-6 Stunden pennen und SO-Mo 5-6 Stunden). Da sitze ich dann meistens schon so 28 Stunden am PC, mal mehr, mal weniger...

In de Ferien wie z.B. stehe ich eig. immer um 6 Uhr auf, wie auch in der Schulzeit. Dann mache ich so zwischen 6 und 8 den PC an, dann höre ich so zwischen 12 Uhr Abends und 4 Uhr Morgens auf oder mache eben durch.
Zwischendurch bin ich auch immer mal wieder im RL. Vor 2 Monaten hatte ich noch ne Freundin, da ging die Zeit am PC extrem runter, habe mit einigen Spielen ganz aufgehört usw. und es fehlte mir eigentlich nichts. Ich fand jetzt am PC sitzen nicht besser, aber mit der Freundin was machen ist jetzt auch nicht so viel besser 
Naja, nachdem die dann ******* gebaut hat, habe ich halt schluss gemacht und bin wieder vorn PC. Manchmal gehe ich auch mit anderen Freunden raus, aber da mich eig. immer mindestens eine Person richtig ankotzt, die da bei der Truppe bei ist, bleibe ich dann doch lieber vorm PC.

Also ich habe bis vor 1,5 Jahren meinen Konsum als noch nicht so hoch angesehen. Aber als dann in der Schule nach den Zeiten vor dem PC gefragt wurde, habe ich schon gemerkt, das ich mit Abstand in der Klasse am meisten am PC bin, aber naja... Bei mir ist es mit Sicherheit keine Sucht. Ich bin einfach mit Computern aufgewachsen. Mit 2 habe ich im Krankenhaus einen Laptop geschenkt bekommen, mit 5 meinen ersten Desktop PC und dann hat sich das eben so entwickelt. 

Ich habe einfach mit keiner RL beschäftigung so viel Spaß wie am PC. Das einzige, was ich noch gerne mache, ist im Winter mal ne Woche Ski fahren.

Viele reden ja auch davon, dass man durch den PC Konsum irgendwie seinem Rücken oder sonstwas schädigt. Durch keinen Sport stirbt man früher usw... Da ich jeden Tag 4 Tabletten fressen muss, ist meine Lebenserwartung eh nicht mehr so hoch, und mein Gott, ich habe eh keine Lust mit 70 irgendwo rumzuklappern


----------



## Skipper81Ger (19. Oktober 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist, ob das Fehlen Auswirkungen hat, also z.B. eine deutliche Einschränkung der Lebensqualität darstellt oder gar Entzugserscheinungen mit sich bringt (auch psychisch - z.B. wenn man sich gegenüber Mitmenschen aggressiver Verhält, wenn man seine Launen nicht mehr beim Sport oder Zocken abbaut). Ich fände es z.B. nicht prall, wenn ich meinen Sport aufgeben müsste - aber ich könnte es emotional durchaus kompensieren (z.B. durch lesen. Oder durch PC-Spiele  ). D.h. es ist für mich "nur" eine Freizeitbeschäftigung die ich gerne (und relativ regelmäßig) mache, aber es ist nichts, was unverzichtbar ist.



Ja. Da muss ich dir recht geben. Ich war auch schon n halbes Jahr ohne pc unterwegs und im Urlaub fehlt er ja auch nicht. Im schnitt sitze ich 2 std davor. Mehr ist für mich garnicht möglich. Und das mit dem aggressive ist ja quatsch. Ok wenn ich mit Kopfhörer bf Online mit rl freunden zocke, kann es schon sein das ich mal n paar min nich ansprechbar bin. Aber das kommt ja eher selten vor u wenn was wichtiges ansteht wir erst garnicht gezockt oder eben abgebrochen. Also ist es doch keine Sucht


----------



## Gazelle (22. Oktober 2012)

24/7...bin ein menschlicher pc und heiße IA-12C....


Die einzige Sucht die bei mir besteht ist pcgh und immer neue Teile anschaffen, des perfekte Gehäuse suchen, nicht wissen ob rote, grüne oder blaue Lüfter und weiß der Geier, Geld dazu fehlt leider.

Im Schnitt täglich 4 Stunden.


----------



## Ahab (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*



Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Jenachdem wie man das für sich definieren will. Sucht hört sich oft zu negativ an. Es gibt ja auch positive sucht. Dazu zähle ich Hobbies. Denn alles was man regelmäßig mach, ist für mich sucht. Ob man regelmäßig zum Fussball oder in die FitnessBude geht oder raucht, wenn man es mal nicht weiter machen kann fehlt es einem.
> 
> Im schnitt liegt man ja mehr als 8std im bett. Dann arbeitet man 8 std. Bis man erstmal auf der Arbeit ist u wieder zurück vergeht ja such Zeit, so, wenn man dann noch nahrungsaufnahme, telefonieren, toilettengänge usw usw dazu rechnet, also alles was man zum Leben so braucht (einkaufen usw) dann bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit vom Tag übrig für sein Hobby...der Rest geht dann ja eh meist für die Familie,Freunde drauf....da ich aber die wenigen std Zeit die ich für mich habe nicht einfach rum hocke, sondern für mein Hobby nutze, könnte man sagen ich bin süchtig.


 
Sucht definiert sich nicht durch Regelmäßigkeit, auch nicht durch eine bestimmte (hohe) Menge an aufgewendeter Zeit. Niemand käme auf die Idee Hobbies mit Süchten gleichzusetzen. 

Ein Hobby wird erst dann zur Sucht, wenn sich (zunehmend) negative Nebenerscheinungen mit einstellen: mangelnde Körperhygiene, grobe Vernachlässigung von sozialen Kontakten (gefolgt von Verkümmerung sozialer Kompetenzen), Mangelernährung, bewusste Störung von Schlaf-Wach-Rhythmen, negative Verhaltensänderung, etc. - alles nur für einen Zweck: Zocken, Saufen, Fixen, Kiffen, was auch immer. Das ist Sucht. 

Was du schilderst ist einfach nur ein normaler Tagesrhythmus, so wie ihn wahrscheinlich (und hoffentlich) die meisten hier kennen.  Aber Sucht im positiven Sinne: ja da hast du Recht.

Ach ja, thats me: berufsbedingt viel am PC. Mindestens 6h am Tag, manchmal auch mehr, wenn ich nach Arbeit oder Uni nur noch rumgammle und sonst nichts vorhabe.  Ich habe kein Problem den ganzen Tag zu verzocken, vielleicht auch zwei, aber genausowenig den PC mal eine ganze Woche nicht anzurühren.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Früher war ich mal süchtig nach WoW zum Glück nicht mehr, jetzt spiele ich zwar immer noch Online aber nicht jeden Tag.
Das ich jeden Tag am PC 3-4 Stunden bin, liegt daran das ich auf Stellensuche bin. Also täglich Emails anschauen ob neue Stellen drin sind  

Als ich gearbeitet habe, war ich während der Woche so 1-3 Stunden am Tag drin, an manchen Tagen hatte ich mehr im Haushalt zu tun da reichte es nur um Emails anzuschauen. Am Wochenende war es unterschiedlich, an manchen Tagen auch nur so 1-2 Stunden weil ich mit Freunden unterwegs war, an Tagen an denen ich nicht mit Freunden unterwegs war schon so 3-4  Stunden aber selten auch mal 6 Stunden. Je nachdem ob ich auf dem PC gerade Spiele oder auf der PS3 ändert sich bei mir die PC Zeit.

Von einer Sucht würde ich dann sprechen wenn derjenige ohne den PC nicht mehr leben kann, der geht in den Urlaub und muss in einen Zimmer wo es ein PC gibt. Wenn es Stromausfall gibt dann langweilt sich derjenige nur noch und weiss nicht was er mit der freien Zeit anfangen soll.


----------



## Broow (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

[x] "Wenn es möglich ist sitze ich bis zu 8 Stunden am PC"

- Hm so richtig trifft auf mich keine der möglichkeiten zu. Da ich durchaus mal lange am PC sitze, bzw "vor dem pc" (Lernen & Hausaufgaben mache ich theoretisch gesehen auch "vor" dem PC)
Ich sag aber nicht zu Freunden, nee ich zock lieber o.ä deswegen würd ich mich nicht als süchtig betrachten, da ich durchaus verzichten _kann_.


----------



## KillerCroc (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Wenn es möglich ist, sitze ich bis zu 8 Stunden vor dem PC


----------



## TBF_Avenger (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Es ist sehr abhängig von der Arbeit. Unter der Woche komme ich kaum noch dazu, länger am PC zu sitzen, da gibt es einfach "besseres" zu tun. Okay, Mails checken und der ganze rest Online, aber Zocken meist nur an Wochenenden und dann auch nie über vier Stunden.
Zur Schulzeit war das ganze noch deutlich anders, da gehörten drei bis vier Stunden zur Regel


----------



## MaggerHD (1. November 2012)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Naja, ich lerne im Studium vor allem aus Internet und Büchern, welche ich bei Unklarheiten wieder durch das Internet ergänze. Ich sitze also sehr oft vor einem Monitor, aber der ist eher mittel zum zweck. Es ist nicht so das ich das brauche, es geht mir halt um die Information.


----------



## Cosmas (15. März 2013)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

kommt auf zeit und lust an und auf das, was da auf mich wartet und wie sehr es mich zu fesseln vermag.

es kann sein, das der rechner den ganzen tag nur mukke dudelt oder paar filme abspielt oder auch mal 12+stunden dauerzocken angesagt is, den ganzen pseudo social kram ignorier ich völlig, fratzengazette, gockel minus und stuten KaZ, gehn mir am arsch vorbei, da nehm ich lieber das telefon oder geh auf die strasse und iwohin..

süchtig, würde ich das nicht nennen, auch wenns manchmal arg grenzwertig is.


----------



## headcracker (16. März 2013)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

[x] Ich sitze berufsbedingt viel am PC

Ich bin Informatikstudent. Daher normal. Und um nicht den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner zu sitzen, zocke ich während des Semesters höchstens 1 bis 2 Stunden pro Tag. Und das auch nur, wenn ich wirklich Zeit und Lust habe. Hab noch genug andere Hobbies. In den Semesterferien komm ich auf 4 bis 5 Stunden, die ich pro Tag am Rechner sitze.


----------



## OctoCore (16. März 2013)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

PC-Sucht existiert nicht.
Der PC ist nur das Mittel zum Zweck - er ist das, was dem H-Junkie die Spritze oder dem Schnüffler die Tüte ist. 
Spielsüchtig, chatsüchtig usw. - dafür braucht es einen PC, ja. Aber PC-süchtig? Nein.
Und wer viele PCs anhäuft, ist auch nur sammelsüchtig oder schlicht ein Messie.


----------



## efdev (17. März 2013)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

3-4 stunden süchtig aber nicht nur hab ich nichts zu tun sogar wenn ich vorm PC sitze.
kann man benchen eigentlich dazu zählen oder ist das wieder was anderes?


----------



## JackOnell (17. März 2013)

Vllt Kommunikationssüchtig, aber ich weiß nicht was ich ankreuzen soll den es fehlen irgendwo Handy und Tablet...
Das wechselt so durch die elektronischen Spielzeuge durch
Edit
Mal zu Tätigkeiten 
Immobilienapp/suche, pcghx....


----------



## -Atlanter- (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Berufsbedingt sitzte ich mehrere Stunden vor dem PC
Arbeitszeit etwa 8Std 45Min, davon "sitze" ich vielleicht 95% vorm PC und "arbeite" ich zu 80% am PC. Wobei eigentlich sind das keine "persöhnlichen" Computer, eher unpersöhnliche Computer. PC würde eigentlich nur einen eigenen Computer nennen.

An freien Tagen nach Lust und Laune. Manchmal 3-4Std, aber auch bis zu 8 Std. sind möglich. Dabei ist auch bereits eingereicht, dass der PC als Allzweckgerät eben oft Stereoanlage und Fernseher ersetzt. Süchtig würde ich, dass nicht nennen, aber recht nahe dran.
Früher hatte mal ein MMO gespielt, nur ist es mir vor mehreren Jahren zu öde geworden. Aber süchtig, im Sinne von Essen und Trinken vergessen oder 12h zocken, war ich damals auch nicht. Sowas könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## sp01 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Schon wider so ein Umfrage - die häufen sich aber auch in letzter Zeit 
Das Ergebnis soll meistens ja immer auf das gleiche hinauslaufen


----------



## acidburn1811 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Nein ich bin nicht Pc süchtig,er kann halt nicht mehr ohne mich 

Ernsthaft,Sucht ist genauso ein böses Wort wie Kindeswohl. 
Nur weil ein seine Einstellung nicht passt und der jenige nicht so tickt wie wär es gern hätte,heist es gleich man ist süchtig oder man erzieht sein Kind/er falsch.

Sorry das ich soweit aushol ist leider Realität.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Hmmm süchtig bin ich denke ich nicht - dafür fehlen einfach sämtliche Indizien die eine Suchtkrankheit andeuten. Alleine von der Zeit her gesehen, die ich im Schnitt täglich vor dem PC verbringe, könnte mans aber schon meinen.
Berufsbedingt muss ich das Ding nunmal recht häufig in Anspruch nehmen und privat gibt es auch einfach verdammt viele Dinge die ich so erledigen kann (spielen, einkaufen, e-mails, Film&Fernsehn, Beschallung, PCGHX-Trolle bepunkten (), Informationsbeschaffung, sonstige Arbeiten usw.), daher rennt die Kiste schon verdammt viel.

Daran eine Sucht auszumachen halte ich aber für sehr fragwürdig... ich fange nicht an zu zittern oder zu sabbern wenn ich ne Woche keinen PC bedienen darf. Viel schlimmer finde ich da die ganzen Kinder die man jeden tag auf der Straße sieht, die vermutlich in psychischen Krämpfen schreiend auf dem Boden liegen würden wenn sie mal 20 Minuten nicht auf ihr Smartphone starren könnten.


----------



## acidburn1811 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

UT-Kid am Durchdrehen - YouTube

bzw.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWm_8dzQztg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*



sp01 schrieb:


> Schon wider so ein Umfrage - die häufen sich aber auch in letzter Zeit
> Das Ergebnis soll meistens ja immer auf das gleiche hinauslaufen


 
Die Umfrage hier ist ein halbes Jahr alt...


----------



## Axonia (9. Mai 2013)

Edit: habe nichts aufs Datum geschaut. 
 naja lass ich meine Einschätzung  dazu mal stehen. 

Also ich sitze auch ohne Probleme 4 Stunden+
vor dem PC. Allerdings alles andere als eine Sucht. Seit 4 Wochen habe ich keinen PC mehr und wenn ih ehrlich bin, dann komme ich auch ohne PC sehr gut aus. 
Das einzige was ich vermisse ist das Internet. 
Sollte also mein angebissener Apfel ebenfalls den Geist aufgeben, dann hätte ich nen größeres Problem. Aber hier geht es ja um den reinen PC


----------



## AMD x6 (9. Mai 2013)

Ich könnte auch ohne Internet leben,nur wenn ich spät Abends,nach Hause komme,da möchte ich noch was erleben.Sei es Actionfilm sehen oder was amüsantes und meistens läuft im Fernseher nichts,nur noch Schrott,so dass ich gezwungen bin den Pc einzuschalten.Und jetzt geht die Post ab,weil die Auswahlmöglichkeiten fast unbegrenzt sind.Angefangen von Youtube über Onlinespiele,Musik,Fotos bis Pc Spiele.Hinterher wundert man,wie schnell doch 4-5 Stunden,vergangen sind und zum nächsten Dienst wieder unausgeschlafen hingehen muss.Gott sei dank habe ich mit Facebook und Co,wenig im Hut,was wiederum meine Frau,davon betroffen ist.Meine Kinder,würden den ganzen Tag,am liebsten nur noch Minecraft,spielen,wenn wir nicht aufpassen würden.Das Internet ist ein Segen,aber gleichzeitig,auch ein Fluch.Den Balance zu finden ist sehr schwer.


----------



## Polyethylen (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

Als süchtig würde ich mich jetzt nicht bezeichnen, aber so 2-3 Stunden werktags sind es schon, am Wochendende natürlich höher. Wenn aber mehrere bzw. größere Schulaufgaben anstehen, reduziert sich der Verbrauch aber auch mal auf 1 Stunde oder weniger. Aber ich will schon jeden Tag mindestens ein Mal ins Internet. Ist sozusagen auch ein Ausgleich gegenüber dem Schulstress. Ist manchmal eine richtige Entspannung 

Aber natürlich kann ich auch ohne den PC auskommen. Dieses Jahr gibts im Urlaub weder Fernsehen noch Internet, zum Glück gibts noch die deutsche Langwelle bzw. Mittelwelle, so erfährt man wenigstens das nötige, was in der Welt passiert.


----------



## DarthLAX (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seid ihr PC-süchtig? Diskussion/Umfrage*

hm...

bin ich süchtig? - wohl eher nicht

kann ich ohne PC auskommen? - ja, ich will aber ehrlich gesagt nicht (das währe das erste das ich wieder aufstelle wenn ich umziehen würde, noch vor dem bett - ein matratze reicht zum drauf schlafen  )

wie lange benutz ich das ding im schnitt? - solange ich lust drauf habe und zeit dafür da ist (im ernst - an manchen tagen ist ein gutes buch wichtiger, dann habe ich freunde die auch was wollen (und sei es nur das ich nen anruf bekommen weil einer meiner freunde beziehungsprobleme etc. hat - bin der aushilfs-psychiater für meine leutz) etc. d.h. die nutzung schwankt, wobei ich doch an der oberen grenze bin (6 stunden und mehr sind normal), wobei ich eben auch musik über PC höre (mp3-sammlung, youtube etc.), filme schaue (hulu z.B.) etc. - andere nehmen hierfür fernseher bzw. ne stereo-anlage

d.h. ich halte mich nicht für süchtig und kann auch gut mal ne woche ohne - wirklich wichtiges krieg ich über mein SGS2 (ja, ein smartphone!) welches ich aber nicht alle paar minuten raus hole (ausser ich bin nervös und benötige ablenkung) sondern alle paar stunden mal 

mfg LAX


----------

